# Filling The Infield



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been browsing the site, as I have been building my track and getting allot of great tips. I have mounted the track and have competed the grooming stage (cutting off the locking bumps!!!). I have mounted the track on cork directly to the plywood table, now I need to fill in the infield sections,so I can paint and landscape. In one thread AFX mentioned using foam from Mcmaster-Carr and cover with Quikrete Concrete Patch. Sounds good, but Mcmaster-Carr has about a Million types of foam!! Any suggestions for locally purchased items to fill the infield area? 

Thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply!!! I was thinking of searching for 1/4" foam at Home Depot, and then skim coating it with Quikrete concrete patch, then painting it a green color for the base and finishing with woodland scenics green static turf flock.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Man Afx....you are just FULL of good info. I was thinking I'd have to go to hoslotcarracing to get the FISA curbing in bulk.....many thanks!

One thing tho...this curbing does not have an adhesive strip whereas hoslotcarracing does (I believe?). Any thoughts on that?

Mike

Also.....I've found a source for new Tomy track. He's asking $2.75 ea. for a 15" straight. $1.75 per ea. 9". $10 for 4-6", plus 4-12", plus 2-9" curves. Are these decent prices?


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

For quick, simple, and cheap adhesive, just drop some spots of caulking. self-spreads flat, holds well, and allows for easy removal when modifying the layout.

Alan


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Caulking....like the white caulk I can get at Wal-Mart?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought the borders from hoslotcarracing, this was before I knew about the place AFXToo mentioned. I nailed my borders in place with finishing nails and then used hoslotcarracing's border tape kit. The tape kit covers the little holes, so they are not visible at all. AFXToo I got the concret patch mix today, does it dry dark gray? Do you think I should mix the color into the mix in addition to painting once it is dry?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I've used contact cement before.....one great invention and use of horse glue!

Actually, for those who do a bit of costuming (Ren 'Fests), contact cement is a great way to stick two pieces of leather together to ensure it's cut right and to keep it together while you stitch it.

Mike


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Another option for securing the track border is good ol' super glue. You can get the border stuck to the track exactly flush with very little effort. Quick too. It is fairly permanent, if that matters......


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

As far as filling the infield goes, I ended up using 1/4" birch plywood. I tried foam core poster board, but it was actually more difficult to work with (cutting with x-acto) and glueing it down was kind of a pain. The 1/4" birch is definetly more pricey, but really nice to cut with a jig saw or scroll saw, and then you can countersink screws to hold it in place. 

I'm puttying and priming my infield tonight...

Good luck!

Ed


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Another ide for filling the infield is carpet. Go to your local hardware store and look at the carpet they have on the big rolls. Look at the bottom side if the carpet you might be surprised at the texture and colors available.

Roger Corrie


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFX2- You are right about poster board. I painted a bunch of it, then landscaped it using white glue and sprinkling grass and foilage on it. The next morning I took my wife to the slot car room to show her my handiwork and everything was curled up and stiff as a board.
Jim


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

What is poster board?, is it like cardboard? I was actually thinking of stapling down cardboard to build up to 1/4 inch, then leveling it out with Hydrocal, then use the woodland scenics products to add grass/sand/gravel. Any thoughts??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Yikes, glad my poster board didn't read that it is supposed to curl up. Mine is fine. Used it as roadway shoulders and pit area. Primed the white poster board with brown rustoleum primer first, looks like GA red clay. Then painted over with flat black for the blacktop roadway. Perfectly, fine. I actually used carpet for my grass-like infield and it looks good. After 2.5 years its coming together and I'm almost ready to post some pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Gunther455 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I started using this stuff called "Light Wieght Hydrocal" I got it at a local Train Store Hobby shop. Pretty good stuff. It is similar to plaster but hardens like rock. I just poured it into the sections of layout I wanted to have dirt or grass, smooth it out with an artist pallet knife and it sets up quick. My next step is to paint it, then add the texture. The Hydrocal stuff I bought is from "Woodlands Scenics" I will post pics soon to give you an idea of what this stuff looks like.


----------

